# Effects of Smoking on the Respiratory System



## Applellial (Feb 19, 2011)

Each time a smoker takes a puff; there are lots of changes taking place in the body. It is surprising to learn how quickly smoking affects the body of the smoker.

It takes only a few seconds for the irritating gases present in the cigarette smoke to begin working on the sensitive membranes of the eyes, nose and throat. Eyes begin to water and the smoker gets a running nose. It irritates the throat also. On continuing smoking, the irritating gases produce a smoker’s cough. Smoking further produces an abnormal thickening in the membranes lining the throat. This thickening is known to have cellular changes which are known to be linked with throat cancer. When the cilia in the bronchi come to life after a long gap of smoking, they attempt to clear the accumulated mucous out of the air passages. This cleansing action triggers the cough reflex in the throat. This is the reason why smokers experience a morning cough.

Smoking affects the lung’s natural defenses. Prolonged exposure to the smoke can completely paralyze the lung’s natural cleaning process. The respiratory rate increases and forces the lungs to work harder. The tissues of the lungs and the airways leading to the lungs are chemically injured by the irritating gases. This leads to the production of mucous and leads to an increased tendency to cough up sputum. The excess mucous allows a variety of bacteria and virus to breed. Hence smokers are more susceptible to colds, flu, bronchitis and other respiratory infections.


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

Applellial said:


> Each time a smoker takes a puff; there are lots of changes taking place in the body. It is surprising to learn how quickly smoking affects the body of the smoker.
> 
> It takes only a few seconds for the irritating gases present in the cigarette smoke to begin working on the sensitive membranes of the eyes, nose and throat. Eyes begin to water and the smoker gets a running nose. It irritates the throat also. On continuing smoking, the irritating gases produce a smoker's cough. Smoking further produces an abnormal thickening in the membranes lining the throat. This thickening is known to have cellular changes which are known to be linked with throat cancer. When the cilia in the bronchi come to life after a long gap of smoking, they attempt to clear the accumulated mucous out of the air passages. This cleansing action triggers the cough reflex in the throat. This is the reason why smokers experience a morning cough.
> 
> Smoking affects the lung's natural defenses. Prolonged exposure to the smoke can completely paralyze the lung's natural cleaning process. The respiratory rate increases and forces the lungs to work harder. The tissues of the lungs and the airways leading to the lungs are chemically injured by the irritating gases. This leads to the production of mucous and leads to an increased tendency to cough up sputum. The excess mucous allows a variety of bacteria and virus to breed. *Hence smokers are more susceptible to colds, flu, bronchitis and other respiratory infections.*


When I was tea total and smoke free, I nearly always had a cold 
as a light smoker I don't appear to suffer the symptoms described above,bet I would still come up in the upper half of the fitness test of the members.
Not suggesting folk start smoking for 1 minute, just as I would not suggest overweight people get on an immediate diet or else face no future medical help on the NHS :speechles


----------



## Rundie (Oct 2, 2007)

Thanks for that, just off to have a *** now :thumb:


----------



## Gruffs (Dec 10, 2007)

Avanti said:


> When I was tea total and smoke free, I nearly always had a cold
> as a light smoker I don't appear to suffer the symptoms described above,bet I would still come up in the upper half of the fitness test of the members.
> Not suggesting folk start smoking for 1 minute, just as I would not suggest overweight people get on an immediate diet or else face no future medical help on the NHS :speechles


I quit smoking in August. Having not had Flu or a chest infection since i was 17 when i started, I had a chest infection From October to the end of January. Could not shift the ****er.

Nothing lives in smoke. Even bacteria.


----------



## Kiltox (May 13, 2009)

Cheers :wave: :spam:

Off for a ***, brb.


----------



## Adam D (Nov 3, 2009)

Gruffs said:


> I quit smoking in August. Having not had Flu or a chest infection since i was 17 when i started, I had a chest infection From October to the end of January. Could not shift the ****er.
> 
> Nothing lives in smoke. Even bacteria.


It can cause cancer though


----------



## Gruffs (Dec 10, 2007)

Adam D said:


> It can cause cancer though


It does cause Cancer. But so does the sun. And if you believe the daily mail, so does Bacon.

Everyone knows the risks of smoking by now. All preaching to smokers does is remind them they havn't had a *** for a bit.


----------



## DiscoTD5 (Feb 12, 2010)

Bacon!!!! That's me [email protected]@ered...


----------



## -damon- (Aug 19, 2010)

if smoking doesnt kill me the price of cigs is going to so it looks like il be giving up soon


----------



## Adam D (Nov 3, 2009)

Gruffs said:


> It does cause Cancer. But so does the sun. And if you believe the daily mail, so does Bacon.
> 
> Everyone knows the risks of smoking by now. All preaching to smokers does is remind them they havn't had a *** for a bit.


Preaching didn't make me stop smoking. I stopped because I wanted to. My first birthday as an ex-smoker will be this Wednesday


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

Adam D said:


> Preaching didn't make me stop smoking.


Correct, nobody can say they don't know the consequences of smoking in this day and age, I commend anyone who has the will power to give up - after all it is a drug addiction to all intents and purposes. I've never smoked apart from the odd cigar in a blue moon and absolutely detest the stale smoke smell.


----------



## nickygixer-k5 (Jul 7, 2009)

Given up for a month now but those champix anti smoking tablets make me feel like crap


----------



## Adam D (Nov 3, 2009)

nickygixer-k5 said:


> Given up for a month now but those champix anti smoking tablets make me feel like crap


You have done very well to get to a month without a cigarette, well done!

In terms of the tablets go back and see your GP and see what other alternatives are available to you.

Above all keep up the good work


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

Applellial said:


> Each time a smoker takes a puff; there are lots of changes taking place in the body. It is surprising to learn how quickly smoking affects the body of the smoker.
> 
> It takes only a few seconds for the irritating gases present in the cigarette smoke to begin working on the sensitive membranes of the eyes, nose and throat. Eyes begin to water and the smoker gets a running nose. It irritates the throat also. On continuing smoking, the irritating gases produce a smoker's cough. Smoking further produces an abnormal thickening in the membranes lining the throat. This thickening is known to have cellular changes which are known to be linked with throat cancer. When the cilia in the bronchi come to life after a long gap of smoking, they attempt to clear the accumulated mucous out of the air passages. This cleansing action triggers the cough reflex in the throat. This is the reason why smokers experience a morning cough.
> 
> Smoking affects the lung's natural defenses. Prolonged exposure to the smoke can completely paralyze the lung's natural cleaning process. The respiratory rate increases and forces the lungs to work harder. The tissues of the lungs and the airways leading to the lungs are chemically injured by the irritating gases. This leads to the production of mucous and leads to an increased tendency to cough up sputum. The excess mucous allows a variety of bacteria and virus to breed. Hence smokers are more susceptible to colds, flu, bronchitis and other respiratory infections.


Having read your previous posts may I ask if you have any interest in cars or detailing? cutting and pasting info is all well and good if it's info not stating the blindingly obvious.


----------



## Richf (Apr 26, 2008)

Since i gave up smoking i've developed asthma and had pneumonia 3 times


----------



## Dangerroush (Nov 4, 2010)

I gave up 2 years ago using Champix, went from 60 a day to nothing, Champix were great for me...
It wasnt untill last September that i knew i had beat it....I had a ***, and.....eeeew how did i ever do that, took 2 puffs and slung it, tried again the next day, even worse, so now i know....... I Beat the weed


----------

